# Video Creator



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Found this site called Animoto
Very easy to create videos like this

Only spent a few minutes doing it, max length is 30 seconds unless you pay $30 to upgrade.
Probably should only put 10 pix in so it is not so fast.


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice find, Ill be using it for sure!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We just bought a Mac and it has the same type of thing for free. We put together a great presentation with it really fast. Thanks for the site link it too is great.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I loooove my Mac! It is very easy to integrate sound, photos, videos etc.
It takes only a wee bit more time!

Animoto is quick and easy, easy to share.


----------



## Outback Painting (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey RCP,
Thanks so much for the link to Animoto, I messed around with it real quick and made a video myself with a couple of photos of painting projects we have done here in San Diego, have a look if your so inclined.
Thanks again, I'm looking forward to messing around with it some more.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow! That's pretty cool :thumbsup:

Just made this video from some random shots I had on my PC. 

Going to do some more research on that - i'm making a new website and that sure would be sweet to use as an intro!! 

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I just used Animoto for the first time... matter a fact I found the $30 upgrade for a year to be a great benefit:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks good! I love the new themes. The sharing options are very user friendly. Don't forget to go into Youtube and edit the Category and Tags after you upload.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

RCP said:


> That looks good! I love the new themes. The sharing options are very user friendly. Don't forget to go into Youtube and edit the Category and Tags after you upload.


Ok, got it! thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Did a few videos in Animoto but got frustrated at the lack of picture quality, they don't seem to do HD only high res but even then the videos render horribly. So went in serch of something else and came across flixtime.com Much better quality although i've noticed to get the best out of it you need to download to your PC then upload to YouTube, if you ask flixtime to send the direct you lose some of the crispness.

I jumped in and went for the Pro reseller account which cost $50 for the month (although it's $30 for a week or $250 a year I think) I gathered I could make all the vids I want in that time for now and then maybe in 8 months or so sign up again and make some more.

Anyway here are my first offerings. They are a bit long but these ones I wanted to up load to my website as a portfolio rather than short swift marketing vids











what ya think???


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Good vids CR.
Coincidence... I'm just watching Layer Cake (again) on the PC and your second vid soundtrack features on Layer Cake - FC Kahuna. Good choice.

The first vid is cool. Will have to give flixtime a bash :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job on those, the pictures and work, is top notch!
I do think they are too long, but I see your point. On the second one, I'd split it into the different types of wall cover, if I was looking for grasscloth, I would not wait thru the whole thing. Plus it would make it easier to add specific keywords to make it more search friendly, for customers and Google.


----------

